# Trying to get UHIDD working, but uhid/ukbd/ums always reload automatically.



## bigtoque (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm trying to get UHIDD working so I can use the multimedia keys on my keyboard (Wireless Desktop 3000).

I compiled a new kernel without uhid/ukbd/ums so that I could load and unload uhid/ukbd/ums, but for some reason as soon as I unload the drivers, they just automatically load up again.

How can I prevent this?


----------



## mav@ (Aug 19, 2011)

Modules are reloaded by devd daemon. You can disable it by commenting respective sections in /etc/devd/usb.conf file.


----------

